# Yellow River 8-11



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Set some brush hooks overnight on yellow river. Only set 10 lines with various baits mainly shellcracker and some cutbait.... First line I pulled up to the entire branch was gone!!! Found the rest and ended up with a 5# flathead, a small blue, and a big blue that weighed 14#. The flathead and the blues were full of crawfish...


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Cobia dude.....


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice cats, but I don't believe I would be advertising that I am using shellcracker on bush hooks. Its Illegal. It is ok to use them on rod and reel.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice catch! man yalls catfish reports are makin me jealous! i cant seem to catch anything worth posting:banghead


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Are u sure thats a blue its kinda hard tell from the picture, but i was unaware that where blue cats in the yellow river i thought there where just channel cats flatheads and bullheads


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I researched the bream regulation and indeed it is illegal. I was unaware at the time. As for the catfish, It could be a channel catfish but it is hard to tell. I tried to count the rays on the anal fin and i counted more than 30... I could be wrong though, I'm not positive what lives in there....


----------



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice fish and there are blue cats in the Yellow river I posted a pic of a 58 pounder we caught back in the spring.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I remember that post! I have only done this a few times, but post like yours with monster fish get me PUMPED!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

how is the catfishing in the north part of the river not the yellow river that flows east to west but the part that runs north to south that connects to the yellow river, and or is that even the same river i was looking at it on google earth and it looks like i can put in right about i-10


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I am assuming a bush hook is just a limb line correct??? We jug fish alot up here and in the heat of summer peeled shrimp with garlic salt nails the most channels and live crawfish seem to catch the flatheads.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ya it is the same as a limb line.... The river does split and a section of it borders Egline all the way to highway 85. The actual Yellow river goes up north at some point and goes under I-10. I never fish that far up. I have only fished 5 or 6 miles past the small island. I have heard the farther you go up, the bigger the cats. I just read in a magazine that the world record Warmouth was caught in Yellow River. 2 lbs 7oz....


----------

